# Come risolvo questi blocchi in emerge -uDN world?

## rb34

Ogni volta che emergo world ho dei blocchi che non so bene come risolvere, stavolta ho quanto sotto. Come risolvo? (ogni volta faccio qualche casino e sono costretto a emerge tutto, anche se vorrei prima sistemare i problemi e poi aggiornare tra un po').

Io per esempio per hal/upower pensavo di togliere upower, emergere e rimetterlo (se non si rimette da solo). Ma più che altro, quale è la procedura generale e più sicura per risolvere i blocchi? 

```
[blocks B      ] sys-auth/policykit ("sys-auth/policykit" is blocking sys-auth/polkit-0.101-r1)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/hal ("sys-apps/hal" is blocking sys-power/upower-0.9.12)

 (sys-apps/hal-0.5.14-r2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/hal-0.5.10 required by (app-misc/hal-info-20091130::gentoo, installed)

    sys-apps/hal required by @selected

  (sys-auth/polkit-0.101-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-auth/polkit-0.97 required by (sys-fs/udisks-1.0.3-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-auth/polkit-0.91 required by (gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    sys-auth/polkit required by (net-print/hplip-3.11.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-auth/polkit-0.101-r1 required by (sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.5-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    sys-auth/polkit required by (gnome-base/gconf-2.32.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-auth/polkit-0.99 required by (sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.99.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-auth/polkit-0.92 required by (gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.32.1.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-auth/polkit-0.101 required by (gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.101-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-auth/polkit-0.101-r1 required by (sys-power/upower-0.9.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (sys-power/upower-0.9.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-power/upower required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.5-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-power/upower-0.9.0 required by (gnome-base/gnome-session-2.32.1-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-power/upower-0.9.1 required by (gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.32.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

----------

## marziods

mmmm guarda che hal è stato deprecato... hai veramente la necessità di averlo???

altrimenti toglilo dai un bel 

```
revdep-rebuild 
```

 e tutto dovrebbe sistemarsi...

Mandi

----------

## djinnZ

```
echo USE=\"$\{USE\} -hal udev\" >> /etc/make.conf
```

oppure

```
emerge gentoolkit

euse -D hal

euse -E udev
```

 e dopo 

```
emerge -C hal hal-info

emerge -DNu @world
```

se il sistema è vecchiotto è il caso di dare anche un 

```
revdep-rebuild -i
```

 hal è deprecato e va eliminato ma se cancelli solo hal c'è hal-info che rompe le scatole. Tutto qui.

Il segreto è nella riga  *emerge -aDNUtv @world wrote:*   

> [blocks B      ] sys-apps/hal ("sys-apps/hal" is blocking sys-power/upower-0.9.12)

 e nella riga *emerge -aDNUtv @world wrote:*   

> >=sys-apps/hal-0.5.10 required by (app-misc/hal-info-20091130::gentoo, installed)

 

La faccenda è spiegata nella guida di aggiornamento di xorg e basta una rapida ricerca sul forum per trovare la soluzione (il problema non è nuovo) ma, visto che chiedi come cavarsela con i blocchi a partire da questo caso, ti rigiro la domanda:

in cosa non ti è chiaro l'output di emerge?

Non capisci come arrivare al da farsi?

----------

## rb34

 *marziods wrote:*   

> mmmm guarda che hal è stato deprecato... hai veramente la necessità di averlo???

 

Ho perso un po' di news, non sapevo nemmeno che fosse stato deprecato. Perfetto, quindi in fase di emerge world lo toglierò e quello ok. Per policy kit hai qualche suggerimento?

edit: come non detto, equery depends policykit mi dice che lo richiede solo hal, quindi tolto hal potrò emerge tutto. Più facile del previsto. E' che altre volte ho avuto dei casini a togliere dei pacchetti, e volevo essere sicuro di non distruggermi il sistema. Grazie dell'assistenza

----------

## rb34

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> visto che chiedi come cavarsela con i blocchi a partire da questo caso, ti rigiro la domanda:
> 
> in cosa non ti è chiaro l'output di emerge?
> 
> Non capisci come arrivare al da farsi?

 

Ottima domanda: "in cosa non ti è chiaro l'output di emerge?"

L'output di emerge mi è per lo più chiaro, ma a volte non riesco a risolvere i blocchi.

Ad esempio leggendo il solo output di emerge, non mi pare ci sia scritto che hal è deprecato, e io non seguo più le news gentoo come una volta. Quindi mi sono chiesto se togliere upower o hal per far emergere. 

Uso Gentoo da vari anni, forse prima avevo meno pacchetti installati e non avevo questi problemi di blocchi, forse è cambiato portage o forse adesso aggiorno di rado e mi scordo le procedure... Ho l'impressione Gentoo non faccia più per me, e un po' mi dispiace.

----------

## rb34

aggiornamento: non è così semplice come sembra. equery depends hal mi dà

```
app-cdr/k3b-2.0.0 (sys-apps/hal)

app-misc/hal-info-20091130 (>=sys-apps/hal-0.5.10)

gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-2.24.1 (>=sys-apps/hal-0.5.9)

gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.30.1 (>=sys-apps/hal-0.5.9)

gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.24.0 (>=sys-apps/hal-0.5.7)

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.10-r1 (hal? =sys-apps/hal-0.5*)
```

Allora, questo significa che tutti questi pacchetti installati dipendono da hal, e che quindi in teoria non lo potrei rimuovere

Ora vedo che gnome-volume-manager non è più in portage, e quello lo tolgo.

Ma per esempio ho lo gnome-power-manager che ha la use flag hal, e non ricordo perché è attiva. Come capisco se posso toglierla? E lo stesso vale per kdebase-kioslaves

----------

## darkmanPPT

```
kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.10-r1 (hal? =sys-apps/hal-0.5*)

gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.30.1 (>=sys-apps/hal-0.5.9) 

```

si, vabbè, ma qui si sta parlando di un sistema aggiornato.

tu hai ancora kde 3.5

kde 3.5 vuole hal, non c'è dubbio.

```
eix gnome-power-manager

* gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager

     Available versions:  2.32.0!t 2.32.0-r1!t ~2.32.0-r2!t [M]~3.0.2-r1!t {+applet doc policykit test}

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/projects/gnome-power-manager/

     Description:         Gnome Power Manager

 eix kioslaves

[I] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves

     Available versions:  (4) 4.6.3!t 4.6.5!t ~4.7.0!t ~4.7.0-r1!t

        {aqua +bzip2 debug exif +handbook kdeenablefinal kdeprefix lzma openexr samba +sftp}

     Installed versions:  4.6.5(4)!t(12:32:36 02/09/2011)(bzip2 exif handbook openexr sftp -aqua -debug -kdeenablefinal -lzma -samba)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         kioslave: the kde VFS framework - kioslave plugins present a filesystem-like view of arbitrary data

```

----------

